# Stable stains



## sikaran (9 April 2007)

Any bright ideas on how to remove a stable stain from my grey horse? I've washed it about five times with Diamond White shampoo and used Dung Away stain remover and he still has a huge yellow stain on his hind leg!  He has his first show of the year next weekend and I would like him to look smart.


----------



## dozzie (9 April 2007)

Keep washing but get a chalk block for the show!

Cant help with the best shampoo as I dont have a grey but I know the chalk block can cover stains for a show class.


----------



## mandy4727 (9 April 2007)

Cowboy Magic Green/Yellow stain remover.  Is brill.  Squirt it on the dry horse and then rub it it.  You can see the stain coming to the surface and then wash off.  It isn't cheap cheap(£14 for a large bottle) but it last ages and ages as you are only doing the stains with it and not the whole horse!!!!!


----------



## Toby_Zaphod (9 April 2007)

Try 'Swarfega', it's a green jelly that mechanics use to remove dirty oil &amp; grease from their hands. You only need a buit, work it in &amp; wash it of. If it will get a mechanic's hands clean it will certainly take off stable stains. 
	
	
		
		
	


	









Swargea is quite cheap &amp; available all over the place.


----------



## Super_Kat (9 April 2007)

I'll second cowboy magic, fantastic stuff!


----------



## HorseyGirlie (9 April 2007)

someone I know swears by non-bio washing powder followed by glo-white net curtain rinse... she has a purple horse until it dries. It gets the results, but not sure how good it is for the horse... personally I stick with the chalk block, although I only have a stocking to worry about!!


----------



## lorenababbit (9 April 2007)

used to show coloured horses and worked at the royal mews where there are plenty of greys that must always be stain free so feel like an expert so i think 
1. swarfega works very well. 
2. so does cowboy magic but for what its worth this is what i do; 
it is better to keep on top of stains all year to prevernt the yellowing of the coat thing but if you havent or are are presented with a stubborn one  brush stain throughly first to loosen dirt etc and get the worst off. Then wash with a biological washing powder. daz used to work esp well and contains late lament blue bag! then rinse thoroughly. wash again with which ever whitening shampoo you prefer ( i still think showclean the best but dreamcoat silver highlights cheaper and almost as efficient). leave this shampoo on for ten minutes or so because it needs to soak in so the blue/purple pigment can sink it and do its job of brightening the coat. rinse again. then as a finishing touch mix up some liuid net cutain whitener in a bucket and wipe over whole coat. dont rinse this and if you have a sensitive one patch test first but i have never had a problem.  i have similar plan for tails but spray in the last step! And yes white is a hassle but think yourself lucky you dont have a brown and white horse because the brown pigment in their skin and even in the apparently white bits means that they always have a slightly yellow tinge and purple shampoos are nearly so effective as they are on greys and piebalds!!


----------



## sikaran (9 April 2007)

Thanks everyone for being so helpful!  I will let you know how I get on and will endeavour to keep Indie a little cleaner in future.
Thanks again


----------



## conniegirl (9 April 2007)

If you cant get the stain out then cover it up. easiest way is to pop to boots and buy the novelty spray in hair dye in white. The stuff kids use at halloween, it washes out first time and covers just about any stain.


----------



## Forget_Me_Not (9 April 2007)

Non bio washing power works a treat! And on the show day any stable stains come out with redrum whitter.


----------

